# Info Please...



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have any info on the Selectron Computer? I've had one for the past 25 years (it's a bit beaten up and has lost its bezel) For sentimental (maybe just metal) reasons I'd like to get it back to its former glory.

Any help or info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

Rich


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

Its My Life said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any info on the Selectron Computer? I've had one for the past 25 years (it's a bit beaten up and has lost its bezel) For sentimental (maybe just metal) reasons I'd like to get it back to its former glory.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I doubt that you will be able to get parts for them know.

Id drop Roy an email as he sells new O&W's (well when he gets them anyway) so he should have a better idea


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Might be a case of hoping a broken one on E-bay might appear, a long shot but they do crop up.

Do you have a photo of it there are several that carry the name, one of us might see one in our cyber travels and give you a heads up.

Heres a few of mine, I assume yours is the one in the middle unless it's the chrono type.




























Mike


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Might be a case of hoping a broken one on E-bay might appear, a long shot but they do crop up.
> 
> Do you have a photo of it there are several that carry the name, one of us might see one in our cyber travels and give you a heads up.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Thanks for the reply and the photos.

Mine is a chrono version of the one in the middle. I will try and post a photo (not done that before). Many thanks for your help. :cheers:

best,

Richard


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Its My Life said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Might be a case of hoping a broken one on E-bay might appear, a long shot but they do crop up.
> ...


Hi Richard

Do you mean like this one










I think they came with either a Valjoux 7730 or like mine a 7733 movement. Don't know much more about them apart from Roy sold some NOS examples a few years ago.

Andrew


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Could be a problem if it's the chrono, not so common though one went through E-bay last week. If the bezel is the same size/type as the one I've shown, you would be in with a slim chance as these do crop up every now and again.

The other answer would be to look out for a chrono in the same case with a bezel that would compliment your watch (other brands of the period would have the same case with a different style bezel)

I will keep an eye out in my "travels"

Mike


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

mutley said:


> Its My Life said:
> 
> 
> > MIKE said:
> ...


Hi andrew,

Yep, That's the bad boy!

Call me a sentimental (maybe just mental) fool but it's the first 'real' watch I cold afford to buy. I ordered it from the US and had to pay a lot of import duty. I really lament losing the insert to the bezel.

I've got a couple of other bezels that I've sourced that would fit it but of course they're not the slide rule bezel. :down:

Thanks for your help. If you come across anything... even a complete watch I'd definitely be interested in buying it.

Thanks mate. :cheers:

Rich


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Could be a problem if it's the chrono, not so common though one went through E-bay last week. If the bezel is the same size/type as the one I've shown, you would be in with a slim chance as these do crop up every now and again.
> 
> The other answer would be to look out for a chrono in the same case with a bezel that would compliment your watch (other brands of the period would have the same case with a different style bezel)
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Thanks for your help. :cheers:

If you come across anything I'd really love to know.

All the best,

Rich


----------

